# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L5-S1. Что делать?



## Mari-mari (29 Фев 2016)

Добрый день. Свалили боли в спине. Сделала МРТ. Направили на прием к нейрохирургу в Моники. Завтра поеду на прием. Как с этим бороться, каким специалистам еще показаться, на что соглашаться?
Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 и сигнал T2 от него снижены. Высота и сигналы по T2 от остальных дисков области исследования сохранены.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L3/L4, размером 0,2 см, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с их сужением.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5, размером до 0,3 см, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с их сужением.
Дорзальная левосторонняя парамедиальная секвестрированная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером до 0,9 см, прикрытая краевыми остеофитами, деформирующия прилежащие отделы  дурального мешка, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с их сужением, больше слева.
Секвестрированный фрагмент размерами 1,4x0,9x1,4 см, находится в левом латеральном канале, смещен в каудальном направлении до уровня межпозвонкового диска S1/S2. Секвестр отслаивает заднюю продольшую связку, прилежит к левому корешку. Просвет позвоночного канала на уровне грыжи диска 1,1 см, на уровне грыжевого фрагмента- 0,8 см.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи и протрузий межпозвонковых дисков. Сигнал от структур спинного мозга( поT1 и T2) не изменен.
Незначительные краевые костные разрастания тел L5 и S1  позвонков. Форма и размеры тел остальных позвонков области исследования обычные. Признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение:MP-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Секвестрированная грыжа диска L5/S1


----------



## La murr (29 Фев 2016)

*Mari-mari*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

